
U.S. coronavirus testing threatened by shortage of critical lab materials - ceejayoz
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/10/coronavirus-testing-lab-materials-shortage-125212
======
olliej
Whereas other countries aren’t having the same problem, so I presume this is
another self-own due to the gov desire to create their own test in the US,
rather than the _clearly available in huge numbers_ tests available in other
countries.

